# Powerbelt Platinum Bullets??



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Do you have any experience with Powerbelt Platinum Bullets? Are they getting better penetration than other Powerbelts?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Powerbuilt Platinum Bullets??*

Never shot the Powerbuilts, but i have shot the Powerbelts. Sorry, couldn't resist.
As far as a difference, they are lighter(25 gr i think) but they destroyed a deer just the same as the originals. Very accurate. 8)


----------



## PSEshooter29 (Dec 4, 2009)

I have never shot them before, but if you want to try them out, Wal-mart has them on clearance for $15 per pack. (at least the Harrisville store does).
I prefer the Hornady SST/ Thompson Shockwave bullets, but there are alot of guys who are stuck on Powebelts. Both will put the smack down on any animal.


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

like pseshooter29 said, on sale at waly harrisville. 
I have never shot them, but a few of the guys at work do, and seem to like them pretty well. They say that they shoot very accurate. The one guy at work killed a deer with them this year. Shot it at about 70 yards, right through the shoulder, with 150 grains of 777. The bullet fraged, and there was no exit wound. 
I shoot the barnes spitfire 250's, and really like them.


----------



## jsumm_2000 (Sep 18, 2008)

I suggest you buy them at Walmart when they clearance them out. I personally find not advantage in using them. In fact I found my accuracy at the range a little bit bigger patern that just the regular aero tip I normally use. My son killed two does this year the areo tip. These bullets are easy and convient to use. The trick is taking them out and shooting what works for your gun.


----------



## Tripple FFF (Jul 5, 2008)

I shoot the platnum 338 grain with 150 grains of tripple 777 pellets at 100 yards they penetrate about 6-7 inches into a green ponderosa pine log and when I dug them out they were fragmented pretty well, I like them better than subboted bullets because they load better and for me held a better pattern at high powder loads. If you are just trying them always foul your barrel first they shoot better out of a dirty gun, my first shot through a clean gun always wanders.


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

I shoot the 270gr. Platinum PB. They are a very good bullet. However, the one problem that I/we have experienced is that the bullet is too hard and does not expand or transfer the energy as some other bullets. The aero tip and hollow points both expand better/faster. I killed a whitetail this year with the Platinum and it was a complete pass through double lung and very small entry and exit holes. My bro-in-law shot a whitetail too with the same 270gr. bullet and hit a little far back. The bullet passed completely through with very little blood. No gut shot and no vitals. It was the one place you could hit a deer and have a pass through with just a flesh would. The deer was fine(we saw it three days later and could see exactly where he had hit it). It was more bad luck than anything. But, if he had been using an aero tip or hollow point, I am sure the deer would have died because the bullet would have expanded more and hit vitals.


----------



## Bergy (Apr 3, 2008)

I did not have good luck with the premiums this year. I shot two whitetails with them. One in the neck. I lost that one. One in the chest. Little to no expansion. Ill be switching back to hollow points next year.


----------

